# Darius Arbabi, Esq.



## Carol (Feb 1, 2011)

A tireless voice for firearms rights in Massachusetts has gone silent after a year-long struggle with a genetic disorder.

Attorney Darius Arbabi was an NRA and MA State Police firearms instructor, as well as a defense attorney with a passion for keeping law-abiding people on the right, and responsible, side of the law.  I recall him as a fellow that was quick to laugh, and generous with advice. 

http://www.rememberingdariusarbabi.com/

Sleep well Darius, you were taken from us far too soon.


----------



## stickarts (Feb 1, 2011)

.


----------

